# Upgrade 12.0 -> 12.1: USB not working



## Reaperzx (Nov 14, 2019)

After doing binary upgrade to 12.1 my USB seems to have stopped working:


```
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
usb_alloc_device: set address 3 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
ugen1.3: <Unknown > at usbus1 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
usb_alloc_device: set address 3 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
ugen1.3: <Unknown > at usbus1 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
usb_alloc_device: set address 3 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
```

Log is full of that stuff, new lines every minute.

I have tried restarting and plugging to different USB port, no effect.

The mainboard is MSI B75MAP45 (s1155) + Core i5-3570 CPU. So *B75* Chipset.

I have upgrade other machine, where is Z77 chipset, no problems there.


----------



## userxbw (Nov 15, 2019)

Try a different port, try a different medium, what messages do you get from that? I seen a few hits on this error form 2008 and 2014 and such. 





						usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed
					

Hello - When I go into FreeNAS, I find pages of error code. I tried re-installing onto a new memory stick but still the error messages persist. I'm very new to this so I apologise up front if I've not provided enough information.  Build is FreeNAS-11.1-U5 Motherboard: Dell Inc. ODR845 (CPU) CPU...



					www.ixsystems.com
				








						No USB after NAS4Free boot - XigmaNAS
					






					www.xigmanas.com
				





			uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device


----------



## Reaperzx (Jan 30, 2020)

After updating to *12.1-RELEASE-p2* USB started working again!

So something WAS wrong and it has now been fixed!


----------

